# Safety Engineer



## shipcamein (Feb 15, 2016)

Greetings, All - first post, new member, strange topic - couldn't find it anywhere else.

Feel free to post me wherever is appropriate - appreciate your comments in advance.

There is an uptick in a new (to me) kind of Engineer - the "Safety Engineer" or "Functional Safety Engineer."  I have seen it in emails and letterhead as "F S Eng."

This is a certificate-type thing, not an "engineer" type thing - so is "F S Eng" (broadly speaking) a violation of the use of the E-word in at least some jurisdictions?  "Eng" is an abbreviation...is that enough to push it over the line?  The company(s) offering such certificates don't indicate in the literature that using this autograph may be troublesome.

What say ye?

Thanks in advance, nice forum BTW.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 16, 2016)

I believe the only thing sacred is the P.E. or PE or professional engineer title. I did not research this but remember this from the ethics class that I had to take for continuing education a couple of months ago. you should probably confirm this with your state board.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 17, 2016)

Everyone wants to be an engineer.


----------

